# jobs in mexico



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi. I just moved in here in Mexico from the Philippines and I am a registered nurse there with 4 years of hospital experience. I still do not know how to speak and understand Spanish and i know that mexico is really a Spanish-speaking country. I have plans to take a Spanish class, but i still want to know if there is still any chance that I can find a job (even not a nursing job) here using English as the medium of communication? As of now, I live in Nuevo Leon. Can anyone of you help me?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you have a residence visa with permission to work? It will be very difficult to find an employer to hire you if you are not fluent in Spanish.


----------



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

I see. Maybe i should take first a spanish lesson. but I guess it will take me much time to learn the language. My visa is temporary residence but the lawyer told me that i can renew it after a year and then i can apply for permanent residency four years after.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

leinad said:


> I see. Maybe i should take first a spanish lesson. but I guess it will take me much time to learn the language. My visa is temporary residence but the lawyer told me that i can renew it after a year and then i can apply for permanent residency four years after.


On what basis was your visa granted? In any event, no matter what kind of visa you hold, until your Spanish is of almost native quality, it will be difficult to find a job in your field. I don't believe there is a shortage of nurses in Mexico, but let anyone with evidence to the contrary post the facts of the situation here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With your Residente Temporal visa, you must get permission from INM to work at a specific job, or as an independent. An employer must be registered with INM and eligible to employ foreigners. With a job offer from such an employer, you may apply to INM for the lucrativa endorsement to your visa. Otherwise, you cannot legally work in Mexico until you become Residente Permanente after four years as Residente Temporal.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> On what basis was your visa granted? In any event, no matter what kind of visa you hold, until your Spanish is of almost native quality, it will be difficult to find a job in your field. I don't believe there is a shortage of nurses in Mexico, but let anyone with evidence to the contrary post the facts of the situation here.


I remember seeing some figures some years ago, and Mexican was the top Nurse producing country in Latin America, or something to that extent.

The good thing, is to my knowledge there's plenty of work! Factories are forced by law to have nurses on staff, but you'll need a cedula professional, or something to that extent. Just having the skill set isn't enough, don't know what'd you do in that scenario.

Of all my friends who graduated from nursing, none are unemployed. Underemployed maybe, but income's still income.


----------



## carminaaa (Nov 1, 2015)

You should be able to find work with the temporary residence without a problem. What your lawyer said is correct and updated information. You would be able to find a job without speaking Spanish in an international company, because they actually use translators in the job. I am not living in the same part of Mexico as you, I live in Guanajuato, and there are a lot of international companies here that build vehicles or appliances and they have doctors and nurses in residence in the companies for emergencies. Since a lot of the employees in those types of companies are actually American or Asian, they speak English and zero Spanish, so you may want to try applying for a company like that. Even if that's not directly a hospital, that's a way you may be able to still work in your field. Just an idea!


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

You could also look at it from a positive perspective. If there is somebilingual in the office but you are more English fluent, you could be hired just on that basis! A lot of English is here and needed for those that do not speak it but could utililze the services from a business standpoint. I haven't looked TBH and need a job of some sort but another option is to look in the telemarketing arena, a lot of english happens there and some work from home jobs even if you need to use a VPN honestly. I have friends that work in America but live here in mexico over the internet and phone. They use a VPN not to hide the fact they live here ; but moreso, to receive equal pay since they are from there. I hope that makes sense. It might not be the best advice or advice you or anyone wants to hear, but with some criticla thinking its possible so do not give up! Teaching positions are also in demand at bilingual schools. Underpaid but needed for those students coming from America for example that need the extra English assistance. Take that from a mother that homeschools and decided it was better education. 

Cheers!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Depending on where you live I would think that speaking English is a plus in old folk homes or if you chose to be a private nurse for old people who do not speak Spanish but I would apply myself to learn spanish as fast as you can.


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

midwifery is a good position in mexico as well. Just like the OP posted above, home nursing or general home calls for any age wouldn't be a bad idea. Nurses in Mexico have more leniancy on what they can do as far as medical services performed without a supervising doctor on the scene. There is also the paramedic field as well. I think with your credentials, you have more options where you can apply yourself than a lot of us here might have. The ability to run I.V. lines for fluids alone is something that is popular down here..... I know from experience of needing just that.


----------



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

ohh thank you so much guys!!! your response is a great help for me!!!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Since, you are from the Philippines, I would guess that your spoken English is probably pretty good. You said that you live in Nuevo Leon, do you live in or near Monterrey? You could probably get a job working at a call center speaking English, there are several in Monterrey. You would probably just make around 8 to 9 thousand pesos per month, but that is considered fairly decent wages in Mexico. You could also teach English, but unless you get a good university job, you would more likely make more money at a call center. If you get the opportunity to move to a different location, come check out Guadalajara or in or around Mexico City, there are more and better paid job opportunities in these areas. Buena Suerte!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Since, you are from the Philippines, I would guess that your spoken English is probably pretty good. You said that you live in Nuevo Leon, do you live in or near Monterrey? You could probably get a job working at a call center speaking English, there are several in Monterrey. You would probably just make around 8 to 9 thousand pesos per month, but that is considered fairly decent wages in Mexico.


Eight to nine thousand pesos a month is considered a decent wage for a Mexican with most likely no education beyond high school and one who is still living with his parents. It would be hard for a foreigner living on his or her own to have a decent life on such a low monthly salary.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Isla, what you are saying, there is an awful lot of truth in it, but the fact of the matter is that the grand majority of Mexicans are making that and much much less. Anybody that makes that salary could never live the same extravagant lifestyle they could by working and living in the USA, but by many mexicans, that figure would be considered a decent amount. And don´t forget that many of the Mexicans that are lucky to make that amount have been to college and are educated. I wonder what the salary of a typical nurse is here. I bet it is comparable to the figure I stated above. The best bet for the OP would be to find a job at a foreign company and if that is not possible he could work either teaching English, a call center, or at a hotel or restaurant in a tourist área. His options will be limited until he or she can learn Spanish. And his life will be easier when and if he becomes permanente.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Isla, what you are saying, there is an awful lot of truth in it, but the fact of the matter is that the grand majority of Mexicans are making that and much much less. Anybody that makes that salary could never live the same extravagant lifestyle they could by working and living in the USA, but by many mexicans, that figure would be considered a decent amount. And don´t forget that many of the Mexicans that are lucky to make that amount have been to college and are educated.


It's true that on the average Mexican salaries are quite low, even for people with some education beyond high school. Most of them manage because they live with their families until they get married, so their daily living expenses are shared. My point was that it would be difficult for a foreigner living here without some sort of support system to live on that sort of salary. 

I don't understand your comment that people living in the US, whether native-born or immigrants, enjoy an "extravagant" life style, as you put it. I know I certainly didn't


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Isla, I am a young person who was born and bred in the USA. I am currently living and working in Mexico with a permanente. I am surviving and happy here. I guess by extravagant, I mean that the life I lived in the USA was much easier in many ways. I made a lot more money, I could eat at any restaurant when I wanted, and could afford to buy much more things. I had a nice car and drove it anyplace I wanted. Life here is different, I walk most places, can`t afford to take many trips and certainly don´t have much money to go shopping on expensive ítems. But other than that, life is good, I have my parents and family living here close by. I really love living in Mexico and being able to speak Spanish on a daily basis. I think that most people around the world would agree that Americans live an extravagant lifestyle. The life NOB is good materialistically but I think that life here in Mexico is much more real and much more enriching.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Isla, I am a young person who was born and bred in the USA. I am currently living and working in Mexico with a permanente. I am surviving and happy here. I guess by extravagant, I mean that the life I lived in the USA was much easier in many ways. I made a lot more money, I could eat at any restaurant when I wanted, and could afford to buy much more things. I had a nice car and drove it anyplace I wanted. Life here is different, I walk most places, can`t afford to take many trips and certainly don´t have much money to go shopping on expensive ítems. But other than that, life is good, I have my parents and family living here close by. I really love living in Mexico and being able to speak Spanish on a daily basis. I think that most people around the world would agree that Americans live an extravagant lifestyle. The life NOB is good materialistically but I think that life here in Mexico is much more real and much more enriching.


I guess you led a more "extravagant" life in the States than I did. I'm glad you've adjusted to living in Mexico - having family here certainly helps to make life more enriching on a human level. Let's not forget that there is a subset of Mexicans who live more extravagantly than you and I could every imagine!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, you are 100% correct about the Mexican upper class, many of them live extreme extravagant lifestyles. Even though they are a small minority, in Guadalajara they seem quite numerous, all the malls and fancy restaurants are always full of people.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Seems to me that you made a huge mistake by living in México if your life was so much better before


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Seems to me that you made a huge mistake by living in México if your life was so much better before


Oh, please, Gary! The poster was describing how different her life is here and that she prefers it to her previous life in the States. Don't take every comparison of Mexico with the US as a put-down of Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, please, Gary! The poster was describing how different her life is here and that she prefers it to her previous life in the States. Don't take every comparison of Mexico with the US as a put-down of Mexico.


I don't take it like that, but according to the description, life was way much better in the US


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't take it like that, but according to the description, life was way much better in the US


It all depends on what you see as "better".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't take it like that, but according to the description, life was way much better in the US


I must have missed the comparison. I saw the that life in the US was "extravagant" and "good materialistically". I didn't see any any comment that implied it was better than Mexico. Are you implying that extravagance and materialism are good? Some might think so, but lots of people might disagree.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gary, just to echo Isla and TG, I completely felt that dichosalocura was saying that while she had more material wealth in the US, that is more than compensated by the value of nonmaterial things and nontangible benefits she has discovered in Mexico. 

She has found a different kind of treasure here in Mexico. 




dichosalocura said:


> ... life is good, I have my parents and family living here close by. I really love living in Mexico and being able to speak Spanish on a daily basis. I think that most people around the world would agree that Americans live an extravagant lifestyle. The life NOB is good materialistically but I think that life here in Mexico is much more real and much more enriching.


----------



## islandgirlagain (Nov 20, 2015)

carminaaa said:


> You should be able to find work with the temporary residence without a problem. What your lawyer said is correct and updated information. You would be able to find a job without speaking Spanish in an international company, because they actually use translators in the job. I am not living in the same part of Mexico as you, I live in Guanajuato, and there are a lot of international companies here that build vehicles or appliances and they have doctors and nurses in residence in the companies for emergencies. Since a lot of the employees in those types of companies are actually American or Asian, they speak English and zero Spanish, so you may want to try applying for a company like that. Even if that's not directly a hospital, that's a way you may be able to still work in your field. Just an idea!




Guanajuato is one of the places we are seriously thinking of relocating to. I'm still doing extensive research on employment in Mexico since we are US citizens, and also we could possibly open up a business after moving there. Would one of the international companies be able or even likely to hire an American, or do all of their jobs go to locals by law, as well? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A visa will be required in order to work in Mexico, and must be applied for at a Mexican consulate in your home country, before moving to Mexico within 180 days, then starting the completion process with INM at your destination within 30 days of crossing the border.
With a firm offer of employment by a company, foreign or domestic, which is authorized by INM to hire foreigners, you may get a “lucrativa“ endorsement on your Residente Temporal visa, or simply notify INM formally if you have a Residente Permanente visa.
Starting a business is a whole separate can of worms and one should do a lot of homework first; starting with a consultation with a commercial attaché at a Mexican Embassy or Consulate.


----------



## LO333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you know of any telecommuting companies in the US that are legitimate? I can hide my VPN and I am looking for call center, reservation specialist, even data entry work would be great. I am getting desperate and would really appreciate any advice, I've been looking online for weeks and am getting a bit discouraged. Upwork isn't moving fast enough for my taste. Gracias


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

You could work as an independent home care assistance. Communicating with the expats down here you might be able to build up a clientele. Also you could possibly find work in a restaurant if you are in an area that has a lot of tourists.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Online, he might be OK but a residence visa with working permission from INM is required in Mexico.


----------

